# DIY DWC hydro



## Oldtyme (Feb 14, 2011)

Thought I'd share this since this is the video that brought me here to the forums & a system I plan on using....

hxxp://vodpod.com/watch/673156-do-it-yourself-hydroponics-system


----------

